# Vet in need of a furbearer class!!!



## RMR-Steven (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey, I have been trapping for awhile, even patented some snares through my company. But now I want to start trapping the fur bearer required animals. I have contacted the state, they say a class is required, i go on the website to take the class and right on the website it says Utah does not require a class. Still, the DNR says I do. Even after taking the class I still have to take some field day class with an authorized instructor to get my fur bearers. So, my question is, is there anyone willing to teach this class that is authorized through the DNR? I have about 4-5 guys wanting to take this course and we need it asap. Please comment or message me if you can. I asked once before and had a few guys tell me they could, after replying back I havent heard from them since. Please help me out. I have no idea who to contact. I just barely got discharged from the Army and now have nothing to do. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I know of an instructor. I sent you PM with his information.


----------

